# Moving from UK to USA - I need a reality check!



## jay123 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello,

First of all, a bit of background information. I'm 16 years old and currently at college in the UK. I know it sounds early, but I have my heart set on moving to the USA in the future, preferably in NY, NJ. 

Now, I know this is extremely difficult. I am very interested in business, and hope to do a 4 year Business Management or International Management degree at University and then continue my education for an extra year or two to gain a masters degree. Also at Uni, I hope to visit America for 3 months on the program offered at Summer Camp Jobs & Work and Travel Abroad with CCUSA Is this possible, are there any hidden catch's or strings attached? Also, if I manage to get onto the International Management course, it woulde ntail spending a year abroad. Obviously I would chose America!

So then. I finish University. I'm 23/24 with a masters in Business Management/International Management. I've had experience working in the USA at least once and maybe a year studying there (If I do the International Management degree) or a years experience working in industry (If I do the Business Managemant degree) Where do I go from here? What are my options? Get a job here and hope to be transferred? How likely is that? Or would it be to apply for jobs in the USA? How long do you think this will take.

Thank you in advance for anyone who can help, basically, what I'm asking is; will it be possible for me to emigrate to the USA following my educational path, what is the best path to take and when (if possible) is the soonest time I will be living in America realistly?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jay123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, a bit of background information. I'm 16 years old and currently at college in the UK. I know it sounds early, but I have my heart set on moving to the USA in the future, preferably in NY, NJ.
> 
> ...


Avoid studying business crap -- it's a waste of time! If you are intelligent enough, study a pure science or technology subject. If not, choose accountancy.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why the US? Why NY/NJ? What do you expect to find here? 

A summer internship is not considered work experience.

Business or Intl. Business from some British school will probably be a waste of time and money. It is one of the "flexible" directions of study, not too challenging and you will be able to frame your diploma. What after that? Where is a need urgent enough to sponsor a visa for a US employer? Google some of the better US universities and their enrollment.

No crystal ball can tell you about the US job market in a few years. It has changed drastically over the last two years. How to find a job or how to be found by a job has taken on totally new avenues. 

What do you enjoy doing? What is a pleasant challenge for you; makes you have to think but is not totally frustrating? What do you have a gift for? Where do your parents stand? Not trying to be nosy - what is their financial position?

You want realistic? OK. Step One - educate yourself about the vocabulary you are using. You cannot immigrate to the US. You can be sponsored for GC by spouse, close relative, employer. You can be sponsored for work related visa by US or UK employer. The option of investment and depending on your circumstances lottery. Start with USCIS.gov. Let us know if you get stuck in the maze of this site.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Canada and Australia recently changed their conditions for immigrants. First, there were thousands of jobs on the Skilled Worker list, now there are only about 40... Don't know if the US will change their immigration laws by the time you finish school.
Study something you are good at, and try to be one of the best. Try to save a lot of monney, keep reading about the US, and take a closer look at the opportunities for you when you are doing your masters.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

You are to be applauded for your forward-looking attitude, but you are WAY too early in this inquiry. You are asking what things are going to be like 8+ years from now? Who knows? No one saw the economy tanking in 2008, so who can say what a business degree will be worth near the end of the next decade?


----------



## jay123 (Feb 19, 2009)

First of all, thanks everybody for all your responses!

Now...



twostep said:


> Why the US? Why NY/NJ? What do you expect to find here?
> 
> A summer internship is not considered work experience.
> 
> ...


I'd love to live in the US. I don't know why but it's just always appealed to me. I have friends there (I say friends, met over the internet type of friends) and I just love talking to them! All the cultuaral differences, the whole history of the country, the people and their over the top mannerisms. It justs fascinates me! I've always liked the look of NYC and NJ. I don't know why, maybe because I speak quite regularly to someone from NJ maybe? I've never been there so I may hate it, obviously this is something I'd need to do before I make any major decisions, but I'm looking into visiting NYC in 2010/2011 providing some money issues are sorted. 

Ahh, are business degrees really looked down upon then? I said that because I seem to have a gift for it and I really enjoy it. What about English? That's the only other subject I enjoy really. would that be any more prestegious? 

Without giving too much personal information away, we're not doing so good money-wise. My dad was a mortgage advisor but obviously, in this economic climate, people aren't buying houses so he's not getting business. We will have to move out of our house in the new year and declare ourselves bankrupt so it's not very good at all. 

Thanks for the link, I'll take a look at it and get back to you if I have any queries.

Thanks again for opening my eyes about this. It's a major ambition of mine, and although it's a long way off, I think the decisons I make now could heavily influence how this will pan out, so I want to make the right ones!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jay123 said:


> I'd love to live in the US. I don't know why but it's just always appealed to me. I have friends there (I say friends, met over the internet type of friends) and I just love talking to them! All the cultuaral differences, the whole history of the country, the people and their over the top mannerisms. It justs fascinates me! I've always liked the look of NYC and NJ. I don't know why, maybe because I speak quite regularly to someone from NJ maybe? I've never been there so I may hate it, obviously this is something I'd need to do before I make any major decisions, but I'm looking into visiting NYC in 2010/2011 providing some money issues are sorted. !


Internet friends are a different cup of tea. I have some who turned into real friends. People I can trust, rely on and have a relationship with. Others live in their world. I enjoy conversing with them but keep them at a distance. Of course you find their way of life, their ideas, their culture fascinating. It is new, you have to rely on an outside source for information. It is not all peaches and cream in the US. I work with strangers; dig around their professional lifes, try to find what makes them tick. Survival has turned into an interesting rat race for many:>( How to keep the status quo. How to continue keeping up with the Jonses. Have you looked into an exchange year? Spending time with a family, going to school, being exposed to a certain degree to everyday life. Vacation is nice but you will never even scratch the surface.



jay123 said:


> Ahh, are business degrees really looked down upon then? I said that because I seem to have a gift for it and I really enjoy it. What about English? That's the only other subject I enjoy really. would that be any more prestegious? !


Please read my post. Do not force yourself into a job related silo because of ambition. Do something you enjoy, can grow in and thus will excell in. Discuss this with school counselors, speak with your parents, make micro appointments with senior management at local accounting firms. I will walk you through that once you are ready.



jay123 said:


> Without giving too much personal information away, we're not doing so good money-wise. My dad was a mortgage advisor but obviously, in this economic climate, people aren't buying houses so he's not getting business. We will have to move out of our house in the new year and declare ourselves bankrupt so it's not very good at all. !


So you have to go the economic route. High school exchange may then be a good start. This may also eliminate your option to study in the US as you have to provide proof of funds at your visa interview.



jay123 said:


> Thanks again for opening my eyes about this. It's a major ambition of mine, and although it's a long way off, I think the decisons I make now could heavily influence how this will pan out, so I want to make the right ones!


I have friends who went to H1B route in accounting/analysis related fields. Top universities, internships with The Big Four and cruel 80-hour weeks with these firms. It can be done. Do not forget - you can transfer within a company to the US.


----------

